# Red stains on underside of snout



## Springerlover (Jan 13, 2007)

My springer spaniel female has reddish stains on the underside of her snout ( drool lines) how do you clean that? I would like to show her and she loves to get dirty, so we have regular baths, but I don't wash that part with shampoo, just a rag with mild soap ( for her face) do they make a product short of hair bleach to clean that off? 

Thanks
springerlover


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You might want to look into this, but I read somewhere that some groomers use lemon juice and water in a spray bottle. Spray it on the beard, while covering the dogs eyes. Let it sit for a few minutes, and then pat it down with a dry hand towel. Blow dry, and comb as normal. I've never cared to try this on Elsa, and like I said, you may want to confirm this with a groomer.


----------

